# Our Pasture



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

So it's been raining on and off for the last 4 days and from what I'm told isn't supposed to stop any time soon. 

I think I need to buy the goats arm floaties or a raft to float on!!

Our pasture is being turned into creek while I type. 

If the video works you can see our fence disappears into the water!! I wish I had a net on a super long pole I'd be standing on the side of the road fishing out garbage. Lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy cow! That really is some serious flooding!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , that is horrible , Im so sorry


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, the grass is green.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

wow, you guys did get the rain,, we were supposed to get dumped on Thursday & today here in our area (Urbana, OH.) but it missed us, the temp did drop from 72* Thursday down into the 40's today and into the 30's tonight,, burrr.... hubby said he saw a few snow flakes this evening. good grief, :-(


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Yea I saw snow flakes last night!!! We're supposed to get up to 4in of rain next week too!!!

I hear you on the temps. It was 73 Thursday and I had my 1 year old in shorts and a tee shirt yesterday was 40 and windy and today it's 33. Brrrr

Crazy weather. But yes!! Grass is green!!! Lol

Hmm maybe I could teach the babies how to water ski!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow i wonder what are pasture looks like it is by the creek at my grandmother house
We.got snow too


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Our old place in mo uses to do that I always said mo had a monsoon season! Be greatful for the green! I can't even find hay up here!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Weird it erased my whole sentence ill type it again
All is good just get them surfboards 
Lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yikes!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow! It looks like you at least have a good area that is not under water, thank God. I've only lived a few times where I've had water like that. Time to build raised bridges for the goaties.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

If I built a bridge id probably get a troll and ain't nobody got time for that. LOL

Maybe I can remake the movie surfs up with goats instead of penguins

We have pasture on both sides of the house where its on top of a hill. That is the farthest pasture out non of the animals have been allowed in it for a year my mil had a llama die and swears there's some sort of bush (not native to IN) out there killing her llamas on purpose. Haha


----------

